# Menhaden oil



## Tugboat1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone ever use it trolling or still fishing? Looking for first hand advice/tips.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Feb 23, 2011)

What me and my Brother do is get a jug or so of it at Bass Pro. Then we get all the old freezer burned meat, old unused bait and junk we can find. Grind that all up and put in seperate large pans. Then, mix in the oil with it and mash it all together. put it in individual ziplock bags and freeze them. We use them as chum bricks. I don't recomend eating before doing anything with the oil... it stinks! But very effective!! Good luck!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Feb 23, 2011)

I wanted to add they sell the net bags to put the bricks in. Then just tie it to the boat. The water will break up the chum and the current will carry it. If a fish can't smell that there's something wrong with it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2011)

Tugboat1 said:


> Anyone ever use it trolling or still fishing? Looking for first hand advice/tips.



Keep your slick behind the boat!It'll stick to everything!


----------



## Swampdeer (Feb 23, 2011)

Great stuff, I was a commercial fisherman for 12 years in the Gulf, it is messy stuff and very slick when it is on the deck, but the fish sure seemed to be attracted to it. Great for bottom fish, like grouper, as well as top water fish, like kingfish and even cobia. A simple way to put a slick behind your boat when anchored for top water fish, is simply soak a sponge with it and tie it off to your boat, if you are "slow" trolling make a drip jug and hang it over the side. 
 Tight Lines and Good Fishing


----------



## Tugboat1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm taking a gallon on a trip and getting some IV bags as drip bags. I was wondering how much to drip to create an effective slick. How far will a gallon go? Also, what's the best way to use it deep when bottom grubbing? I read that soaking small pieces of cinder block and dropping them overboard is a good way to release it slowly?


----------



## Rock-hard (Feb 23, 2011)

n addition to the advice above, mix in some cheap dry dog food or rice. If you let the food or rice soak in the oil it will absorb it and work just like the other stuff.


----------



## BuckMKII (Feb 23, 2011)

I prefer menhaden milk to straight oil. It is water soluble throughout the whole water column and not just at the top where the oil likes to stay.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 24, 2011)

Tugboat1 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm taking a gallon on a trip and getting some IV bags as drip bags. I was wondering how much to drip to create an effective slick. How far will a gallon go? Also, what's the best way to use it deep when bottom grubbing? I read that soaking small pieces of cinder block and dropping them overboard is a good way to release it slowly?



A gallon will leave a slick from Florida to Texas!LOL


----------



## kingfish (Feb 24, 2011)

It gets pretty expensive around tournament time so what we do is buy a couple of gallons of vegetable oil and mix it up.  We have a PVC pipe drip system rigged on the transom and we open the valves so there is a very slow drip like one every 20 seconds or so.  I'd like to think it works because we've been pretty lucky catching kings.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Feb 24, 2011)

kingfish said:


> It gets pretty expensive around tournament time so what we do is buy a couple of gallons of vegetable oil and mix it up.  We have a PVC pipe drip system rigged on the transom and we open the valves so there is a very slow drip like one every 20 seconds or so.  I'd like to think it works because we've been pretty lucky catching kings.



Thanks, that's the kinda info I'm looking for. Appreciate it. I;ll be fishing largely unfished blue water off the southern Yucatan and really hoping it will stack the deck in our favor.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw a rig for bottom fishing once. An old film canister (good luck finding one of those now) holed and filled w/ cotton/oil and attached some how above the sinker. The pic said for a flounder rig. I never tried it. We mix oil and dog food for cobia....but then we also kept bags of last years menhaden in a nasty freezer and use it in the chum buddy.
cw


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey a file full of great advice guys ! I have property in Gainesville Fl and have fished off of Cedar Key pier for 15 years now. I was always looking for a good attractant to use when things get slow. I will be trying the menhaden oil next time i am down there. The tide runs pretty quick but i feel the oil will work well to bring the fish into the pier. There they will find a lot of menhaden or greenies or sardines what ever you want to call them. 
 Good Luck Tugboat1, and thanks to everyone else for their posts.


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 5, 2011)

Trolling for kings in Destin my buddy made a contraption that had 4 blades on a handle inside of a 4in pvc pipe with hole in it.  You throw fish in it and churn it up and down like a butter churn.  It crushes the fish and puts off a slick behind the boat.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 8, 2011)

maybe this would work for you not sure thou,take a look.

http://www.myfishingandcamping.com/eMerchantPro/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=19101&idcategory=1762


----------



## Tugboat1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. What I ended up doing was buying a gastro-feeding bag at a medical supply store for five bucks. To this I added an IV control to control the drip. I used this during five hours of trolling and I can't say it attracted any fish. I also soaked some pieces of concrete block that I tossed out while still fishing. In about ten minutes a school of sardines showed up and later quite a few small snappers. I managed two mutton snapper in the four pound range. The jury is still out for me but next time I think I'll opt for the menhaden milk as it disperses through the water column which would seem to be a more effective approach. The oil does indeed produce an impressive slick but I'm not convinced the fish get a good chance at smelling it. It seems like it would be the ticket for attracting bait fish though.


----------

